# 3D-Welten



## Phantomic (5. Dezember 2003)

*3D-Welten im Web*

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand wie man virtuelle 3D-Welten auf seiner Homepahe einbinden kann?
Ich hab mal was von VRML (*V*irtual *R* eality *M* odeling Language) gehört. Mit dem Adobe Atmosphere lässt sich sowas glaub ich auch realisieren. 
Falls sich jemand da mit auskennt, bitte posten.

PS: Ich weiß das das. das falsche Forum ist aber im Webmaster FQA ist immer überhaut nix los.


----------



## Swordsman (6. Dezember 2003)

Glaube im Forum 3 D Programme würdest du eher auf Hilfe stossen.
3d Studiomax und Cinema 4 D damit müsste sowas auch gehen.


----------



## phi_2k (6. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht wirst du ja hier fündig:

Nützliche Weblinks für VRML 
VRML97 Spezifikation ISO/IEC 14772 
http://tecfa.unige.ch/guides/vrml/vrml97/spec/ 
VRML Spezifikationen 
http://www.web3d.org/technicalinfo/specifications/specifications.htm 
ECMAScript Spezifikation (PDF Dokument) 
ftp://ftp.ecma.ch/ecma-st/Ecma-262.pdf 
The Annotated VRML 97 Reference 
http://www.web3d.org/resources/vrml_ref_manual/Book.html 
Floppy's VRML Tutorial 
http://www.vapourtech.com/vrmlguide/ 
Rechenregeln für Quaternionen 
http://itp.nat.uni-magdeburg.de/~schinner/dip/node48.html#SECTION00600000000000000000 
The Matrix and Quaternions FAQ 
http://skal.planet-d.net/demo/matrixfaq.htm#Q45 
Creating Backgrounds for 3D Games 
http://www.gamasutra.com/features/visual_arts/19981023/skybox_01.htm 
Scenegraph introduction 
http://countach.myweb.nl/scenegraphs.html 
Computer Grafik Vorlesung 
http://www-wjp.cs.uni-sb.de/~formella/cg/inhalt.html 
Systematischer Überblick über VRML97 
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws98/Ausarbeitung/5.Zint/vrml.htm 
Xj3D development snapshots 
http://www.xj3d.org/snapshots.html 
OpenVRML Project 
http://openvrml.sourceforge.net 
Open Source VRML 2.0 Proto library 
http://www.accad.ohio-state.edu/~pgerstma/protolib/index.html 
VRML-Tools für Unix/Linux 
http://chromebob.com/vrml 
VRML-Tools für Macintosh 
http://www.macweb3d.org/ 
Blaxxun MS-Windows Open Source VRML Browser 
http://www.web3d.org/TaskGroups/source/blaxindex.html 
Cosmo Software 
http://www.cai.com/cosmo/ 
VRML97 Browser Datasheet 
http://web3d.about.com/library/weekly/aa070698.htm 
Ausfürliche Linksammlung zum Thema VRML 
http://www.web3d.org/vrml/vrml.htm 
Mesa für 3D Graphikkarten 
http://www.mesa3d.org/ 
Links to 3D modellers, objects, tutorials etc... 
http://www.3DLinks.com 
pgerstma VRML proto library 
http://www.accad.ohio-state.edu/~pgerstma/protolib/ 
V-net VRML multiuser software sources 
http://members.optushome.com.au/miriame1/files/ 
Package for translating between VRML97 file and X3d file 
http://ovrt.nist.gov/v2_x3d.html 
VRML Weblinks an der Universität Stuttgart
Wie funktioniert VRML ? 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/howto.html 
Folien Kurs VRML (RUS/Architekten) 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/vrmlkurs/html/index.html

Übungen VRML "von Hand" 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/tessel/aufgabe/vrml_tess.html 
Übungen mit dem VRML-Editor "dune" 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/vrmlkurs/dunetipps.html 
Übungen mit dem VRML Authoring Tool "Cosmoworlds" (SGI IRIX) 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/vrml_rapid/vrml_cosmoworlds.html 
Vortrag VRML beim Linuxtag 2001 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/linuxtag_vortrag/html_vortrag/index.html 
Begleittext Vortrag VRML beim Linuxtag 2001 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/linuxtag/index.html 
Kurze Einführung in den 3D Modeller AC3D 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/mini_uebungen/mini_ac3d.html 
AIM Praktikum 2001 VRML als Rapidprototyping Tool für OpenGL Entwicklung 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/ac3d2gl/vrml_prototyping.html 
Einführung in Modularisierung und Scriptprogrammierung bei VRML 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/programming/vrml_programming.html 
Abschlussaufgabe Seminar "turns" WS2000/2001 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/abschluss_aufgabe/vrml_aufgabe.html 
VRML: Kinderleicht ? 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/scrabl2 
Windows Version der beim Kurs verwendeten Opensource Software "dune" 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/homes/vrml/dune/ 
Quellcode von "white_dune" (Opensource Weiterführung von "dune") 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/homes/vrml/dune 
Begleittext Vortrag VRML beim Linuxtag 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/linuxtag/index.html 
Vortrag "Offene Standards am Beispiel von VRML/Web3D(Multimediamesse Stuttgart)" 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/vrml_als_standard/html3D/mgp00001.html
Version ohne VRML Plugin: 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/vrml_als_standard/html2D/mgp00001.html 
VRML Page CSV Universitätät Stuttgart 
http://www.csv.ica.uni-stuttgart.de/vrml/vrml_csv.html 
Rechenzentrum HLRS: Virtual Environments Lab 
http://www.hlrs.de/structure/organisation/vis/velab/
COVISE/COVER 
http://www.hlrs.de/structure/organisation/vis/covise/features/cover/ 
Fraunhofer IAO: Personal Immersion 
http://vr.iao.fhg.de/pi/
Lightning 
http://vr.iao.fhg.de/lightning/


----------



## Phantomic (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein Paar Links durchgeschaut war aber nicht wircklich was dabei. Wär vieleicht gut wenn du'n Paar weniger Links gepostetst hättest, die auch was mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Ich glaub Atmosphere is sowieso die einfachere Art des zu erstellen. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Phantomic (6. Dezember 2003)

@Swordsman
In Cinema 4D kann man soweit ich weiß zwar *.swf-Files exportieren aber man soll sich ja selber im Raum bewegen können. Eine vorgefertigte Aimation wär kein Problem


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Dezember 2003)

*Re: 3D-Welten im Web*



> _Original geschrieben von Phantomic _
> *PS: Ich weiß das das. das falsche Forum ist aber im Webmaster FQA ist immer überhaut nix los. *


Nein, das ist das richtige Forum. Die FAQ ist nur dazu da um oft gefragte Sachen zu sammeln...


----------



## viaman (12. Dezember 2003)

ich würde mich nicht mit atmosphere beschäftigen, schau lieber das du mit cinema 4d oder 3d max weiter kommst, wie man das ganze ins web bringt habe ich allerdings noch nicht in erfahrung gebracht.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von viaman _
> *wie man das ganze ins web bringt habe ich allerdings noch nicht in erfahrung gebracht. *


Da genau das aber das ist, was er braucht, finde ich deine Aussage sehr kritisch. Wenn er VRML anstrebt halte ich Cinema4D nicht unbedingt für das richtige Programm ... oder hat das einen VRML Export ?


----------



## Christoph (12. Dezember 2003)

Cinema exportiert in VRML 1 und VRML 2


----------



## Phantomic (12. Dezember 2003)

Cinema 4D hab ich und kenn mich auch soweit ganz gut aus. Mein Problem is nur wie man das ganze auf Homepages einbaut und ob das normale Browser überhaupt lesen können oder man irgendwelche Player oder PlugIns braucht.


----------



## Phantomic (12. Dezember 2003)

MIttlerweile hab ich mein Problem selbst gelöst. Ist eigentlich ganz simpel. Ich hab einfach die 3D-Welt in Cinema 4D exportiert und unter www.parallelgraphics.com ein PlugIn für den Internet Explorer runtergeladen jetzt funktioniert das ganze einwandfrei. Ich muss nur noch ausfinden wie es möglich ist den einzelnen Objekten Links zuzuweisen.

Ich hab mal ein kleines Beispiel angehängt für die, die sich das PlugIn heruntergeladen haben (Um etwas zu erkennen muss man erst links unter auf "Fit" drücken. Is ganz lustig,wenn man das ganze mit nem Joystick steuert. Allerdings funktioniert das mit den Texturen noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist das ganze nicht für komplexere Modelle gedacht. 

VRML-Beispiel: low_polygon_girl (übrignes: Das Beispiel ist nicht von mir sondern von Maxon mitgeliefert.)


----------

